# White Widow Pics



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2008)

here i go for round two at indoor growing. two white widows , and three unknowns. they are around 3 weeks into grow. soil grow , using flora nova grow, 7-4-10 , and , bloom , 4-8-7. this worked well for me on my last grow. pic. 1-2-3 are group , pic. 4-5 are the w.w.'s .  all comments , questions , welcome. enjoy the pics.  ...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2008)

pics didnt load, sorry, ill try again.


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks good so far brother banjo.


----------



## wakebud77 (Jun 14, 2008)

The kids are looking great banjo


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jun 14, 2008)

Great start ya got goin . Keep it up and keep us posted. Take care and smoke good.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 14, 2008)

thanx all. this is my first white widow grow, i was gonna do a grow journal, but feel more comfortable here for now.stay tuned...


----------



## massproducer (Jun 14, 2008)

looking great Banjo, definiately an excellent start to a wonderful strain.  I would love to watch your grow progress in a grow journal, but I will settle for seeing pics whenever you want to post them

K++++


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2008)

*As they say so far so good.   Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them babies a boost of energy. :aok: *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Banjo

Nice looking plants, what size pots are you going to put them in?


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hi Banjo
> 
> Nice looking plants, what size pots are you going to put them in?


hello HIE, im going to transfer them to 3 gallon pots in a few weeks. and that will be thier final home for entire grow.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2008)

heres my cheesy veg box, works well for me. i like to keep it simple. i know most of you dont like cardboard boxes because of fire purposes, but im here with it all the time, and i have a huge fire extinguisher. actually , it dont even get warm in there. this is a veg box not meant to be unattended. those are 3 white widows , and 3 unknowns in the box. 1 ww dont look so good though. enjoy the pics'.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 15, 2008)

MAD PROPS . Keep MP up to date great job


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2008)

thanx KGB, i'm just feeling lazy. i will take these to finish though. alot of w.w. grows have been disappearing around here. stick around, and watch me grow with my cheesy set-up. ...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2008)

pic. 1&2 are side, and top view of my white widows'.  pic. 3&4 are group pics., and pics' 5&6 are side , and top view of 3 unknowns. there was a 3rd. w.w. , and it went outside. these are 3 days' shy of 4 weeks' old. i transplanted them from 16 oz. dixie cups to the containers thier in now. i was going to only transplant once, but have decided to veg them a bit longer, so a few more weeks til they go into thier final home of 3 gallon containers. i have a flowering girl at 76 days' on 12/12 , that has a few weeks' to go still, so that is why i decided to veg these a bit longer. ...
i am going to start giving them quarter strength flora nova grow nutes, ( 7-4-10 ) , and watch them close. tell me what you think so far...:farm: ..


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking great dude!


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think they look great.I never thought of useing those kind of cups.I been spending money on little pots...pain in the bottm...They are so flimsy.They cups would be better.
Thank you.....
have a great day and good luck they  look great


----------



## IRISH (Jun 23, 2008)

you can tell by the yellowing in the 5th pic(the cup pic), that it is ready to be transplanted. that one will be going outside today.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 26, 2008)

put the unknown ,in the cup outside a few days' ago, and it took well to being in the sun full time...


----------



## IRISH (Jun 28, 2008)

hello MP  brothers. pic 1&2 are white widow side and top view, 3&4 are unknown side, and top , and pic 5 is group, ( 2 bigger, by vent opening are the white widows'...) .  i'm going to veg for 5 more days' , then put to 12/12, flower. i've never tried clones yet, and i found this product called rootone. going to give it a try. wish me luck. also going to try massproducers technique ; ( clone machine ). . thanx brother... and i will try hicks technique also. ( thank you to bro. )... ...  enjoy the pics'...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2008)

Beautiful ladies.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 1, 2008)

i had to transplant these today to 3 gallon pots, making it the third and final transplant. they had only been in the 2qt. containers for 10 days' , and i nuted them once, and the roots became bound, so to the 3 gallons today. the nutes burned them a little in the 2qt containers. nothing serious, just lets me know to back off for a week or so. ok, so i hooked up my new coolable hood last night, with a 55,000 lumen, 400w bulb, and put it in my closet only to realize it wont fit.:doh: soooo, i'm going to build a bigger grow room. the new room will be 4'x5'x7' high. these are 4wks, 5 days' veg. will veg til new room is finished, hopefully in next few days'...
been wanting to do a new grow room throughout my whole last grow. and now i have the materials to do it. ...i will use the cabinet as my veg room now...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 2, 2008)

*Looking great BB. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for them young ladies.  *


----------



## tcbud (Jul 2, 2008)

yep, great start, they look wonderful.  Was wondering, can you tell a difference in the flavor of your dried bud that you put the mollasass on?  Im thinking of doing that to one or two of mine.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 2, 2008)

tcbud, thanx for stopping in. as for telling a difference in the flavour of the dried molasses girls buds, i would say yes, but only slight. the real treat of using it was how much faster her buds swelled from the other girls,at a 3-1 ratio, and she also finished weeks ahead. being two unknown strains that they were, its really hard to say that i preferred one over the other though. and yes, i will be using it again with this grow, on the two unknowns. ....

thanx for the mojo TBG... ...


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 2, 2008)

yo banjo nice stuff , i had problems with mine but it was a baby when i was going through harvestin so lighting was messed up for it for a while but other than that its the best type that ive grown & i intend on just doing WW for a while , although i gotta stop altogether for a lil bit due to summer , might do outdoor grows till then but WW has a rate of 10 being the best ever imo .... wait till it starts buddin it will hummmm (smell so potent)


----------



## IRISH (Jul 3, 2008)

i flipped em on 12/12 today . i read up on some ww reviews , and they all vary greatly as to when peeps flipped the light schedule. i have nuted 
(7-4-10), once in veg. they showed signs of nute burn almost immediately
so i dosed em with epsom salt yesterday. all the reviews i read , people did not use much nutes with this strain ; nuting them only 3-5x the entire grow. they are approximately 10 inches tall now. there has been no smell at all as of yet. i would like to try my hand at cloning these, but am scared to due to thier short height. hopefully, they will mature a bit more over next week to 10 days', while i wait for them to show thier bits'. .
sorry, no pics yet, as they are in dark period. will update in a few days'...
Peace...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2008)

pic 1&2 are unknowns that i topped, 3&4 are white widow. flipped the lights 1 week ago. i have 2 confirmed widows .  i have been away for the past week , and just turned on the lights, and heres what i came home to. ... now where did i put the new clone machine? ...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2008)

here it is .  do you like it? now i'll flip the lights back to 18-6 , and get me some clones going . ... thanks Massproducer for the cloner specs. ...


----------



## Driphuse (Jul 10, 2008)

looking good and healthy banjo 
How far do you keep the light from them? They seem to be stretching quickly (or maybe it's just that strain :S ) so, yup... they look good mate!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 10, 2008)

wanted to sex em after 5 weeks veg. they showed thier bits in 7 days' , with light 20 inches off tops. 2 of 4 showed female , both w.w.'s are fem. ... thier 15 inches tall. can't tell the last two yet , but may have 4/4. ... no stretching here bro. switching lights to 18-6, gonna take clones for my first try. ... they grew 5 inches in past week since flipping to 12/12... have'nt started the new room yet , i'm a procrastenator , but i will soon ... got another idea for the new room , and i'll show it when i build it... still lovin' those awesome pics Driphuse.:hubba: ...


----------



## Growdude (Jul 11, 2008)

Plants are looking great, nice selection.

Do you have more lights? A 4x5 room is about twice as big as a 400 watt light can supply.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

ahhhh white widow nice nice, please get back with me when u gets buds on that plants, those strands is hard to get, and very good,  we the people need mother of white widow!! most def!!  governments better not destroy these!!

its ideal if you can stress em during last stage or something to produce more seeds off  white willow males  we needs these seeds badly, myself im collecting seeds to find my white widow seeds


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> thanx KGB, i'm just feeling lazy. i will take these to finish though. alot of w.w. grows have been disappearing around here. stick around, and watch me grow with my cheesy set-up. ...


 

I can imagine the sweet smell. lol


----------



## IRISH (Jul 13, 2008)

awoke to find these two males hanging out with my two fem. widows. no problem, they are the unknowns. took them 10 days' to show sex, 7 for the ww. now i have plenty of room in the closet again. really bums me the northern lights beans wouldnt sprout. maybe i'll try these freebies, haze x skunk1. ok, time to take these 2 vagrants for a short walk...


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> here it is .  do you like it? now i'll flip the lights back to 18-6 , and get me some clones going . ... thanks Massproducer for the cloner specs. ...


Mine is working like a champ too. Simple design with solid results!

Where did you get your seed banjo? I'm just wondering since you got zero germination on your NL.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 13, 2008)

got the northern lights original from kc-brains of holland, off dr. chronic site. 0 for 10 germination. i did 4 ww's and they all germed, and they were nirvana, also from the doc.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> got the northern lights original from kc-brains of holland, off dr. chronic site. 0 for 10 germination. i did 4 ww's and they all germed, and they were nirvana, also from the doc.


kc brains rep is getting better by the minute


----------



## IRISH (Jul 13, 2008)

heres the pics of the two white widow girls' in the closet. . thier 17-18 inches tall. i'm turning off the hps today, and putting them back on the cfls'. at 24-0. how long should i wait before i try to take clones?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 13, 2008)

heres a pic of the two males i found trying to play up on my two ww fems' this morning. they've already been evicted ; kerr-chop...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 15, 2008)

is two months a respectful time to take clones off my ww's?thier 7 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 15, 2008)

If you have plenty of clone sites screaming at you, then yes


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 15, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> kc brains rep is getting better by the minute



I HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTEEEEEEEEE Kc Brains!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome job. Sexy ladies!!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 18, 2008)

ok, ran into a little problem. what do you use to hold your airstones down to the bottom of the rez? i've tried like four different adhesives with no luck. i did let them all dry good. everytime i add the water, up floats the stones. . going to try the hot glue gun again today . sooo, i guess i'll put some more ww in soil today, veg them out, and work with those as clones. . the two ww in my closet have been in flower for 16 days, never did flip the lights back. feel like an*EDIT* now. learning curve. heres a few pics i took yesterday.



> Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh ya babe those ladies are looking bigger.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks KGB. i'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. thier looking sweet right now. i nuted them lightly at quarter strength a few days ago, and they did'nt like it to much. it is only the second time i gave them any nutes, and both times they yellowed up within hours.??? so i guess from here on out they'll only be getting straight water.


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

nice pictures man, Plants are looking very nice. Keep up the good work!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 22, 2008)

tomorrow will be 3 weeks flower. heres the pics i promised. enjoy...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> thanks KGB. i'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. thier looking sweet right now. i nuted them lightly at quarter strength a few days ago, and they did'nt like it to much. it is only the second time i gave them any nutes, and both times they yellowed up within hours.??? so i guess from here on out they'll only be getting straight water.


 


Check the ph of water before you water. lol
Great looking ladies. Good grow.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Pictures of the sexy ladies flowering looks good.


----------



## thebest (Jul 22, 2008)

nice pics. good job. keep us up to date on the new growth.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 23, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Check the ph of water before you water. lol
> Great looking ladies. Good grow.


 
i use tap water only, and being summer, the ph has risen to 8.?  i let the water sit for 24 hours, then i adjust it to 6.5  my last grow, i kept it at 7 the whole grow.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

some update pics. 23 days flower.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yumy


----------



## thebest (Jul 25, 2008)

very nice man very nice.


----------



## richardweedster (Jul 25, 2008)

nice one....


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

couple more pics.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

MMMM yum. lol


----------



## akirahz (Jul 25, 2008)

Coming along nicely, well done


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 26, 2008)

NIce looking good!!!!   :fid:


----------



## cuzigothigh (Jul 26, 2008)

Very Nice Looking ladies !!!!

What is your average temp in the room?

CZ


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

pics just a few minutes ago, before lights out. temps been around 78-82 for past 3 weeks. i lowered the light yesterday 10 inches off tops, and it hit 87-90 past two days. i'll lift it up a few inches in the morning... what do you think? ...


----------



## vitaminwater184 (Jul 27, 2008)

nice lookin plants man what are you using for lights?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

i use an air cooled 400w euro reflector, from htg supply. thanks for visiting my grow vitaminwater184.


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

They are looking nice bro. Are you on a 12/12 light cycle? how long have they been flowering?


----------



## GMCORP (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking GREAT!!!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> They are looking nice bro. Are you on a 12/12 light cycle? how long have they been flowering?


 
been on 12/12 for 26 days today. they showed sex 7 days after flipping the lights. so , 19 days' flowering. ...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good Banjo!!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

pics from just now...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 30, 2008)

whats up? here they are at 3 weeks flower, and 28 days 12/12. . 
big changes are happening now.:hubba: . in the first pic you can see the nute burn in bottom, left corner on one leaf. have been given straight ph'ed
6.5 tap water. temps been 82-88. sure wish i coulda got my cloner up and running. next run, i deffinately will; ( come - bleed - or blister ). very easy
grow, very forgiving. very little nutes. enjoy. ...


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

nice man, very nice!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ladies are loving your light...


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

how big are they? and how long did you let them veg before flipping the lights?


----------



## Smeden (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice n healthy looking girls you have there... they looove it - like you!


----------



## IRISH (Jul 31, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> how big are they? and how long did you let them veg before flipping the lights?


 
they are 20 inches tall. i vegged for 5 weeks. the only thing i've done to them, is to pinch them several times ( supercropped ). thanks for stopping by.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 31, 2008)

The Girls are beautiful!  They look so happy!


----------



## IRISH (Aug 2, 2008)

white widow @ 24 days flower update.:hubba: :hubba: :hubba: ...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 2, 2008)

here they are...pic 1&2 same- pic 3&4 same...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mmmmm...yummmmmmmm...lol


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 4, 2008)

They look really good mate! (nice bud forming at the top )
It seems like we really are exactly at same stage. 

I am hoping to yield 1 ounce from each. 4 ounces will surely make me happy! 

Good luck and keep on posting!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 4, 2008)

sure look lovely


----------



## IRISH (Aug 5, 2008)

had to flush the girls today. i guess they cannot handle these nutes at all. 
34 days 12/12. have'nt been around much over past week, so i guess you can say i've been neglecting them. i guess it's a wait , and see game now, to see if they'll pull through this. they both yellowed up real good after the last feeding. no more nutes... well, here they are , have a look see...


----------



## Driphuse (Aug 6, 2008)

Oooouch. best of luck! though, they seem at at stage where they can still recover. How much nutes were you giving them? :S


----------



## IRISH (Aug 6, 2008)

hey Driphuse, i've only nuted these 3x this entire grow, twice at quarter strength, once at half. they are just super sensitive i guess. i flushed 'em pretty good, they should snap back...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 6, 2008)

*hey banjo sorry for being so late dropping in ,,,
they will soon bounce back with some loving tender no nute care eace:
goodluck ,,,nice buds forming on them tho :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck buddie on the nutes


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

heres some pics after flush and trim of the dead matter. trying to watch them closer than i have. they will bounce back i believe...


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

I wanna make sexy time with those babies!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Growing nice Banjo..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2008)

The Girls will bounce back, i have one that is really pickey too.....to much water - to little water - to much ferts - not enough ferts, just said heck with it and she gets straight water every time every one else does, tho no nutes at all.
Good Luck!


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 9, 2008)

looks like there coming along good


----------



## IRISH (Aug 10, 2008)

white widow, 39 days' flower. already doing better since the flush. temps in my area only got in the high 60s', so i was able to lower my light to within 10 inches off tops, bringing grow room temps to an even 80. ...
pics taken 30 minutes ago...


----------



## akirahz (Aug 10, 2008)

Lookin bombazz banjo


----------



## IRISH (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks ak. i think i got them just about over thier little dilemma. ...


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice indoor grow mang! Grow on bro.:48:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 13, 2008)

ww @ 6 weeks' flower. ...don't know why i can't get the pics to blow-up here, i'll try one from my gallery. if not, check the trichs' in gallery. starting to turn white with trichs' clear,to cloudy.:hubba: ...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4726/limit/recent
ahh, maybe i did it right.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

Excellent job pulling them out of trouble buddy


----------



## IRISH (Aug 14, 2008)

thanx KGB. you've been here this entire grow , with kind words'. i was a little worried after that last nute. they looked like they were gonna die off.
the flush brought them back though. did you see the blow-up pic. ...
i believe that is some of the 'ol ladies hair on top of the plant in the blow-up.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad they made it thru....They look great now.  Those hairs on those buds are so long!
Great Recovery!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> thanx KGB. you've been here this entire grow , with kind words'. i was a little worried after that last nute. they looked like they were gonna die off.
> the flush brought them back though. did you see the blow-up pic. ...
> i believe that is some of the 'ol ladies hair on top of the plant in the blow-up.


 

Kinky grower you. j/k.  Whats up buddy?  Your doing great...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice fall back my friend...thanks for kind words on my ladie getting tied down.. .I could not see a blow up picture....I dont want to scare you but I would be looking for those nanners...JMO...please PM me some close ups I would appreciate it very much..if none have hermied after that stress that early...you found the Grail 



Thanks KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 16, 2008)

nice plants, buddy :aok:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2008)

i scoped the trichs today for the first time @ 6wks 2days, and thier mostly cloudy, small amt. clear.  . i took a nug off the bottom this morn.,and hung it on the fence in the sun all day, and i just finished blazing a few hits, and this stuff is awesome. in a couple more weeks i'll harvest 'em .
can't wait. i'm going to chop at half amber, so maybe 3 more weeks , i'd say.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2008)

heres a few pics' from 2 days' ago. looking fine now...msg. to 4u2smoke- go to the gallery for close-ups bro. still don't know what i'm doing wrong here, as to why they will not enlarge. they do in 'members gallery'...guess i'll have to get back with HIE on getting schooled some more on the blow-ups.

Enjoy... ...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4785/ppuser/9070

see if this is how i get a blow-up pic, hmmm...^bump^ --- oh yeah, here you go on that close-up...


----------



## massproducer (Aug 19, 2008)

simply beautiful banjo


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 19, 2008)

Very Nice Plants MAN, very pretty ladies.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Dude They Are So Tasty


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

lovin' the ww.  almost @7wks. don't even need a scope to see thier trichs'.:hubba: . snipped a nug off the others lower, and i'm wonderfully, baked... ... oh yeah...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 21, 2008)

white widow @ 7 weeks flower. . 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4837/ppuser/9070

oh man, the trichs are getting heavier now.:hubba: . mostly cloudy.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

very very nice buds you have banjo,,, that widow will for sure treat ya right


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 22, 2008)

very tasty looking  plants you got ther Nice


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

thanx for the replys, and stopping in to my grow all.  the ww are @ 7 weeks', 6 days' flower. i'll try to get some pics' up this weekend, at 8 weeks'.


----------



## thebest (Aug 28, 2008)

dude that one nug... "lifesavers" i beleive was the word. could I be you for a day!!! God I hope I can get that one day. just to hold, probably sleep with. congrats on your seexy porno white widdow man. I give you mad props on your grow. good luck with the rest of flowering man.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

check these out.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/4936/cat/recent/limit/recent
   ...

heres the ww @ 8 weeks' flower, and 13 weeks total. i flushed them 3 days' ago. not sure when the chop is gonna happen, but some time in the next week for sure. this has been a fun grow for my first known indoor strain. i've sampled some lower nugs, and was very pleased with the flavour, and the high. ...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome buddy


----------



## Growdude (Aug 28, 2008)

Great looking buds!


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 28, 2008)

looking so good i wanna take them from u


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2008)

my camera date is off, don't know why, but yeah, thier 8 weeks today.
thanx for visiting my grow guys', and gals'.


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 29, 2008)

Dude I envy you right now...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 30, 2008)

getting chopped tomorrow,sunday mornin'. will try to get pics' up later. gonna go grill up some venison chops, and a big tater pack, smoke a few hoots, and throw back a few long necks'.  :48: ...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2008)

Great Lookin' Buds!
I harvested one of mine today....
Have a good time taking her down!


----------



## ickysticky (Aug 31, 2008)

I am new here and was checking out your grow and them plants look beautiful for certain. I have one question though how tall are they now????


----------



## IRISH (Aug 31, 2008)

hello sticky, welcome to a great forum as you already know i'm sure .
i have two ww's in my small closet. one is 24 inches tall, the other is 26 inches. i supercrop all my plants quite a bit to keep them at a determined height. would have liked them a bit taller, and will practice until i perfect the height i want. again, welcome friend, and thanx for stopping by...


----------



## ickysticky (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey thanks for the welcome banjo. I have read all the post for this thread and I probably missed it but what is a super crop? I am wondering lots of stuff but since you say it helps the height I was leaning towards LST when I start mine. Yeah before I started reading Thouroughly I purchased WW. So I will do as most say and try my bag seed first.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 1, 2008)

supercropping is simply pinching the stems until you feel a crunch. its like tearing a muscle, or ligament. you are tearing it down so it will concentrate its energy at healing the part(s) you pinched. therefore, it will slow the growth down as it repairs itself. it will repair itself in a few days', and become much stronger. you do this through-out the veg period, and you can do it alot, or a little. but while it is repairing itself, leave it alone, let it repair, then do your lst. or lst, let it repair, then 'supercrop', and repair. hope this helps you. yeah, practice these techniques on your bagseed, then when you do your ww, you'll be better prepared at what to look for. and keep notes along the way. a grow journal is a great way of keeping notes too.look forward to seeing some of your grows bro. again , welcome...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 1, 2008)

chopped the ww yesterday. . 2 plants= 96 grams wet weight.
these are pics just b4 chop. actually i started taking lower buds,and almost forgot to snap pics'.:doh: . they are in my dryer box now. i quick dried a couple lower buds. i just blazed a few hits in the 1-hitter, and i'm baked again. this is a great buzz, very upheaded high. cant wait for the girls to dry properly. the bud pic on the keyboard is what i'm toking on now.:hubba: . my next grow will deffinately have ww in it. i have some northern lights original, and some skunk x haze 1 beans also. gonna chill out for a bit b4 next grow, and watch my outdoor grow happen. i got 2 nice fems' outside. they just showed sex last week. . heres those pics'.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the CHOP!  Sounds like she is nice and stoney.  She sure looks great there at her last day!


----------

